# empalme



## Lula-Eve

Hola a todos,

estoy buscando la correcta traducción del alemán "Spleißung", que en inglés podría ser "splicing". Habla del fenomeno que se tiene cuando se dobla el final de una cuerda para arriba y se junta este final con la cuerda. Este punto lógicamente resulta mas gordo que la cuerda de por sí. Tengo entendido que una tal conexión se deberia llamar "empalme". Alguién me lo puede confirmar? Realmente se puede aplicar para la conexión de cuerdas?

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda!


----------



## litelchau

Hola.
 Creo que "empalme" es correcto, si se trata de unir dos cuerdas. También puede valer "nudo".

Grüsse


----------



## Lula-Eve

Hola Itelchau,

muchas gracias por la rápida respuesta! Solo para estar 100% segura: un empalme pero no tiene que ser entrelazado como un nudo, verdad?, si no tb podría ser como "entretejido", así que las dos cuerdas parecen una sola, solo que más gorda, claro, y no se puede abrir ya?

Perdona(d) si me explico mal!

Un saludo!


----------



## litelchau

En ese caso es un empalme, no un nudo

saludos


----------



## Lula-Eve

Ay, menos mal .

Tausend Dank und noch einen schönen Abend!


----------



## litelchau

Nichts zu danken.


----------



## cirrus

Un enpalme y un nudo no son exactamente la misma cosa. A ver si lo puedo explicar. Si enpalmas una cuerda, deshaces los elementos y luego los rehaces, entretejiéndolos de una nueva manera.  Sin embargo - depende del tipo de enpalme - es posible que empiece con un nudo al principio. En este enlace hay un ejemplo animado de un enpalme sin nudos.


----------

